# ICD9 for clot retention



## sarah.medicalcoder (Feb 28, 2013)

What is the best ICD 9 code to use? I am torn between 596.7 and 596.89


Please help 

Thank you


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't have my notes right in front of me, but I do remember it's captured with two ICD codes.  596.89 and 788.20.


----------

